# ISPConfig3 FTP Quota Client Eigenvergabe



## foxx (8. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt seit einigen Tagen ISPConfig3 auf einem Server zu laufen und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden (Auch wenn die Benutzerfreundlichkeit stellenweise noch etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt).
Aber der Core scheint mir sauber programmiert und die Features suchen ihresgleichen. Vielen Dank an die Entwickler!

Heute ist mir jedoch ein seltsames Verhalten aufgefallen. Wenn ich als Admin eine Webdomain erstelle und ihr ein Quota zuweise - beispielsweise 10mb - dann kann der Client dieses Quota nicht verändern.
Soweit sogut - das ist gewünscht da man so Kunden das jeweils bestellte Quota zuweisen kann.

Nun erstelle ich aber als Kunde einen FTP Benutzer für diese Webdomain (Für welche 10mb Quota festgelegt wurden). Als Kunde ist es nun möglich ein beliebiges Quota für den FTP Benutzer festzulegen - Es kann auch deutlich über dem der Webdomain liegen!

Technisch ist mir klar wie das kommt: Das Webdomain Quota wird dem Unix Benutzer und das FTP Quota einem virtuellen MySQL Benutzer zugewiesen und ist also jeweils unabhängig voneinander. Allerdings wäre es doch besser, wenn man als Client nicht mehr als das Webdomain Quota für einen zugehörigen FTP Benutzer festlegen konnte.

Oder überseh ich da etwas?


----------



## foxx (8. Feb. 2010)

Soo...
Auf dem Server waren Quotas noch nicht richtig aktiviert, also es gab noch eine Fehlermeldung beim quotaon die ich wohl übersehen habe. Nun setzt ISPConfig die UNIX Quotas richtig und selbstverständlich kann auch ein FTP Benutzer die Webdomain Quotas nicht überschreiten.

Allerdings kann man dennoch einem FTP Benutzer mehr Quota zuweisen als es Webdomain Quota gibt und damit beim überschreitenden Transfer unschöne Fehlermeldungen auslösen (Broken pipe).

Ein simpler Check beim setzen der FTP User Quota ob denn überhaupt so viel UNIX Quota verfügbar ist würde das noch ein wenig abrunden.

Aber alles in allem ist die aktuelle Lösung zumindest wasserdicht


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2010)

> in simpler Check beim setzen der FTP User Quota ob denn überhaupt so  viel UNIX Quota verfügbar ist würde das noch ein wenig abrunden.


Das ist lkeider nicht so einfach und auch nicht unbeding sinnvoll. Ein Web kann beliebig viele FTP Benutzer haben. Mal angenommen, Du hats eine etaws größere Unternehmenswebseite, da gibt es 10 Zugangsbereichtigte mit jeweils eigenem FTP Account. Die Seite belegt zur Zeit 80% des Webspace. Wie willst Du jetzt das Quota auf die 10 Benutzer aufteilen? Du müstest jedem der user 80% des Quotas zuweisen. das ergibt aber in der Summe ein Vielfaches des Web Quotas.


----------



## foxx (9. Feb. 2010)

Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder. Aber man könnte die Wahl des FTP Quotas durch den Clienten ausgehend vom gesamten festgelegten Quota überprüfen. So kann der Nutzer keine utopischen Werte eintragen und da die meisten Webpace Nutzer sowieso nur einen FTP Benutzer eingerichtet haben würde der Wert dann auch dem Web Quota entsprechen.
Für Admins & Reseller muss diese Beschränkung ja nicht gelten.

Aber zugegeben ist das dann doch eher eine kosmetische Änderung. Ich war im ersten Moment nur erstaunt, dass ISPConfig keine "echten" Quotas setzte.


----------

